# busking on the street



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

HI,
I want to know if someone needs a permit to play music on the street? Perhaps it depends on the town? If so where does one appy for one?
Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know about other areas, but the buskers in Fuengirola/benalmadena were usually illegal, they'd wander around bars and tables, but would move rather swiftly on if they caught a glimpse of the guardia

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The latest Mayor in Nerja has banned all street entertainers unless they play classical or traditional Spanish music and for that they need a licence. This new law is largely ignored...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> The latest Mayor in Nerja has banned all street entertainers unless they play classical or traditional Spanish music and for that they need a licence. This new law is largely ignored...



Yes, when I was in Nerja a few weeks ago, there were plenty of street entertainers, but actually they were all playing tradional Spanish stuff.... 

Jo xxx


----------



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

Great,
I will just ask in the cities/towns that I want to play in and see what they say and take it from there.
Thanks for your info.


----------

